
Xcode 8 - apogosyan
https://developer.apple.com/xcode/
======
whocanfly
"Developing and running your app on your Apple device is as easy as entering
your Apple ID into Xcode preferences. Apple Developer Program membership is
not required."

Is this a recent change? Sounds like a boon to indie devs.

~~~
DerekL
It started last year with Xcode 7.

------
flohofwoe
There is one extremely annoying change regarding provisioning for iOS: you now
need to manually set a 'development team' for each single app target, and
there is no default. You'll have to set one. This is annoying for projects
with many app targets (I have projects with 10..20 app targets). There's no
way you can distribute source code (either with Xcode project files or cmake
build files) which just compile and run out of the box. You first need to go
into into the settings and set the development team for _every single target_.
And if you recreate the Xcode project files with cmake you need to do it
again. How this should work with automated builds and continuous integration
servers is beyond me.

~~~
oriend
What is an app target?

~~~
x13
"The deployment target setting specifies the lowest operating system version
that your app can run on. For example, the lowest available setting for iPad
apps is iOS 4.3."

from

[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/ID...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/IDEs/Conceptual/AppDistributionGuide/ConfiguringYourApp/ConfiguringYourApp.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40012582-CH28-SW21)

------
chillacy
> The new automatically managed code signing generates all the assets you need
> to properly sign, provision, and run your apps on a connected Apple device.
> Simply choose your team and Xcode does the rest

I really hope so, that's easily the most annoying part of the app development
experience. The fact that I have workflows and code from 2012, predating both
swift and ARC only makes this worse

~~~
elsurudo
They've made this promise before, and it's already supposed to be working (iOS
Team Certificates, etc.). So whether they got it right this time and it
actually works... we'll see

~~~
0x0
I've had so much trouble with xcode automatically adding "xcode managed
profile: *" a million times in the developer portal, even despite me having
configured an app-id-specific profile (for custom provisioning profile
settings such as push notification certificates), and then having it pick the
wrong team and/or provisioning profile causing push messages to break, so I've
stopped logging in to xcode completely. It's not so bad managing provisioning
profiles in the dev portal when you get the hang of it. Unfortunately xcode
removed most of the GUI for managing installed profiles, but the fastlane
tools (including "sigh manage") help a bit.

------
ksk
Do they still force you to upgrade the entire OS just to use an IDE?

~~~
bumblebritches5
Nope. Xcode 8 is supported on El Cap and Sierra. not sure about Yosemite.

------
epynonymous
just fyi, swift 3 is now supported in xcode 8, there are quite a few changes
that i've noticed when trying to convert:

1\. you probably shouldn't convert to swift 3 yet, x8 allows you to use swift
2.3 which is safe for now, deprecated later meaning later releases of xcode
(8.1, 8.1.1, 8.2, 8.3, 9.0?) 2\. if you have unchecked-in git changes, make
sure you commit/push before "converting" as converting will make all sorts of
changes to your code including cocoapod dependencies like Alamofire, etc. i
did a 'pod update' to see if that would help, to see if dependencies like
Alamofire converted their code to swift3, but doesn't seem like it from a
cursory glance. i think that responsibility should be on the pod owners, not
for you to do in your workspace. 3\. once you convert to swift 3 the only way
to get back to a swift 2.3 is to rm the entire project, clone from a remote
git repo. at least that's if you're not already swift 3 compatible.

